# Ethics when reporting on small waters.



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to ask a question that has been nagging at me. I am not looking to cast any dispersions, its just a question. I would like to know what the considerations are when reporting on "Small Waters." I saw a post on here recently of one my favorite fishing waters. It is small and fragile in my opinion. I have not room to criticize because I have not posted on any water on this forum. I just wanted to ask for peoples thoughts and how I should hopefully approach this in the future.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

There are different "small" waters.
Willow Pond is a small water, I report on it with detail because it is ment to be a community fishery that is heavily stocked for heavy harvest in an urban area.
I may report with vaugeness on a "small" water that is not a community fishery if it is harder to access or farther away from population centers.
I never say a word about "small" non community fisheries that are close to population centers or have easy access.

It's a personal choice and standard that you have to figure out for yourself, what YOU want to do and say.
Then there is the "confidential" section and PM's.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If someone chooses to post about a place that you like to fish, or that you feel is fragile, rather than make a huge deal about it by posting a reply on that thread, either don't post at all, or send a PM to respond. Others may feel differently about that particular place than you do, so you can't really criticize. By starting a heated debate on the place, it will only cause more eyes to see the post, and thus more pressure.

Just my .02


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I've also wondered how I would know if I'm about to post "sensitive" information about a fishing location. I'm fairly new to fishing and I don't have any secret spots, so if I happened upon a really great place I'd want to share it with everyone and I wouldn't really know if it was someone else's top secret spot.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Any really great spot I come up on will NEVER get a post about it. I might put up some pics or a post of a trip to Strawberry, Flaming Gorge or some big water like that where fishing pressure wont really effect the lake. If you put up a post about some "secret water" of yours, it wont be secret for long. Next thing you know more people will show up, fishing quality will go down and we all know that with the increase in people, there will be a increase in trash. Completely defeats the purpose of being in nature.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> If you put up a post about some "secret water" of yours, it wont be secret for long. Next thing you know more people will show up, fishing quality will go down and we all know that with the increase in people, there will be a increase in trash.


Hogwash, Folklore & Bull****


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Lets hear some of your secrets then :mrgreen:

Fact is , if you post some report with pics of big fish from isolated Lake Tittykaka in the ------ mountain range, Its going to draw attention to it. Im guilty of going to some new waters because of posts from this forumn, some that Im pretty sure that I would have never even thought about if it wasnt because of somebodys post on here. All im saying is some lakes and rivers can handle it, some cant. Do you think some 10 acre lake in the Uintahs or Boulders can handle the same fishing pressure as a lake like Rockport or Scofield?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gameface said:


> I've also wondered how I would know if I'm about to post "sensitive" information about a fishing location.


You wouldn't... and the stupid thing is, if its a "secret" to somebody else and you know about it as well... odds are, its not as secret as they would have you believe when they chew you out for posting about it. The best thing to do is post what you feel you want to post, thats why these forums are here, and if you can find a place thats way out of the way, hard to get to, lots of bugs or other nasty characteristics that will help minimize the number of people that will put in the effort to fish there, then thats about the best you can hope for. Unless you have sole access to some private water, you usually are not going to be the only person that knows about a spot. The best way to get info on the out of the way places is via PM. Asking about them on the open forum usually only nets you the wrath of the dudes who think everything is a big secret. :lol:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Well put riverrat. I find it all hogwash. Just because you post it doesn't mean there will be a mass flocking. everyone has their places they like to fish and they usually stick to it. When the (I believe) state record tiger trout was taken out of palisades, there wasn't a huge pilgrimage to it. But I think you need to asked yourself, if you take info on a fishing destination, wouldn't it be nice to give some back. What are forums for?


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

BB and RR well put. 

I am an open book for the most part. Any of the 9 UWNies (possibly pronounced you-weenies) that PMed this week for "secret spot" info would know that. I would rather see people enjoy the outdoors than not. If that means a fellow UWN member is next to me so be it. I did have an interesting experience a few years ago on the old board. I posted a bout a community pond and how fun it was to fish. Some members made it out and enjoyed it. I talked to the pond manager last month actually and he told me that the pond was fragile and needed time to grow. Had he shot me a PM I would have taken it down immediately. I am not here to ruin anyone's work or publicize their hot spots. I am here to enjoy a community of outdoors-men/women/children and not be in my office rotting away for the rest of my life. So if I put your secret spots up let me know and I'll take them down. Otherwise I'll share my stuff. After all isn't that what UWN is all about? Or is it for bragging that mine is bigger than anyone elses? Or to show that I get to fish more than the average person? Cause I did catch a 2lb large mouth on my way to a clients site today, if that's what we are after. Keep up the good info and posting. If we are all responsible outdoorsmen it won't matter for "small" waters.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Well put riverrat. I find it all hogwash. Just because you post it doesn't mean there will be a mass flocking. everyone has their places they like to fish and they usually stick to it. When the (I believe) state record tiger trout was taken out of palisades, there wasn't a huge pilgrimage to it.* But I think you need to asked yourself, if you take info on a fishing destination, wouldn't it be nice to give some back*. What are forums for?


I can agree, kind of.....

How many member's and non-members are actually reading this stuff and 'giving back'. I'd say about 100% are tracking and eventually using or sharing this info with other people and I figure about 3% or less are actually 'giving back'. I try to share information on the larger lakes when I can but I keep the smaller lakes under the table. Even the DWR does that. I spoke to an officer this year about a certain lake, why it wasn't profiled more, and he said the lake has way too many people as it is. So it seems, a lot of us are trying to hold on to what we have to a certain degree.

Want to see my list of members that should be and aren't posting pictures and reports ??? There a bunch of stingy people on here, I'll tell ya !!!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I am probably not as hard core of fisherman as most people on this forum. I really enjoying reading about people's fishing trips and seeing pictures of the fish and other wildlife, but I probably won't go to most of the lakes that people post on here. It is therapeutic to me to be sitting at my boring job and see that somebody over the weekend had a great time. (ok I am living through others on this forum) :? I say keep posting even if you don't disclose where you were.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Some people are boneheads for posting reports on places like that, what is the point? Do you really want a bunch of people you don't know to go there and burn up your resource? Don't post a report on the internet unless you're prepared to have four times as many people when you go back. I guess some would rather have someone they don't know pat them on the back instead of keeping a place on the lowdown....


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

If you don't want to report it - that means you don't want to read it from somebody else = what's the point of this forum? I personally have gotten great info from reading this forum and in return would be thrilled to help someone else out. This seems like a non-issue to me :shock:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a topic that will continually come up and there will always be both sides that jump in. Let me say that I for one used to believe that it was ok to post a report, after all, "What's the harm, isn't that what we are all here for?" BUT NOW, I 100% believe that there ARE certain PLACES that CANNOT and SHOULD NOT be posted about. In fact, some that I won't even tell somebody in a PM...maybe after meeting you, and fishing with you over the course of say a year or so to find out what kind of a person you are, then YES.

But if it just has to deal with HOT fishing, in places that can handle it = which are MOST places, heck ya I'll post it up. 

If you don't believe there are any fisheries that people wouldn't/shouldn't talk about-then you are up in the night and out of the loop...some of these RARE few aren't even worth a "you show me yours and I'll show you mine" because yours isn't that great if you are willing to share it. 8) 

Best piece of advice has already been given...shut your mouth, ignore it if it comes up (don't draw more attention to it), and if you ask me go fishing so that you will have another post to add to the top of the page so that post that you are worried about will end up buried with the rest of them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ol' REPETER is on one......

I've never heard him talk so much !! :shock:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

What you are supposed to do is post reports like Christopher30. Example........Hot fishing action at Ash Creek Res. for 20"+ rainbows, this one was caught from the shore using powerbait.







:wink: :wink:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught two chubs at strawberry today, then I came home and took my four year old exploring somewhere very local. I'll never post the name of it, but here's a pic. Caught it on a hook with yellow thread and some partridge hackle, let the four year old reel him in.[attachment=1:h19lprav]local cutt.JPG[/attachment:h19lprav][attachment=0:h19lprav]fly shot.JPG[/attachment:h19lprav]

Doug Miller used to do a story on a place and people would show up in droves. I'm gonna have to agree with .45, there are places you really shouldn't shout about from the rooftops. If somebody posts the name of my new hole it's done for and I guess I'll have to find a new one.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cutts like that are worth protecting. Beauty.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is what PMs are for. Nuff said.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> This is what PMs are for. Nuff said.


Agreed, I think there are places that should be protected as well. But like was said, if you dont want attention to brought to "your" body of water, then dont tempt fate and post a report on it.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i agree with most of what has been said, but it is too bad that giving a nice report is deterred by always having to worry about who will find out the secret spots. i also agree about how there just arent that many places around that are an actual secret, but maybe what is known about a particular place is the real secret. 
for example, i have come across many different cool little bodies of water while duck hunting and scouting for my hunts, but never knew what was in them.
come to find out, i was passing up lakes with trophy tiger trout, tiger muskies, etc. 
a little research on my part, with some pm's and respectful questions, helped me to figure out some awesome lakes with near record fish.
anyway, this is a good topic, and i like what has been said. keep it going ya'll


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

ok guys i got the perfect solution to this age old problem. The way i see it, is we all need to post something otherwise the forum could not operate, and we all like to read about what is happening, and lets face it sometimes we try to get information about a specific body of water because we don't want to drive all the way up there only to find out, that said body of water is not performing well( and hasn't been for over a week) cause its like a swift kick in berries. So here is my solution lets post in detail the bodies of water and tackle that DID NOT perform well, and then post just generalized statements and pictures of the places and tackle that did work, that way we are not giving away honey holes and at the same time we could be saving a fellow UWN member wasted time, plus it gives those who enjoy having there pet dog "pride" petted, a chance to show there trophies without spilling the beans. 

Just the opinion of a stupid ******* though


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> Some people are boneheads for posting reports on places like that, what is the point? Do you really want a bunch of people you don't know to go there and burn up your resource? Don't post a report on the internet unless you're prepared to have four times as many people when you go back. I guess some would rather have someone they don't know pat them on the back instead of keeping a place on the lowdown....


What qualifies you to have "YOUR resource"? Last I checked its all public water.... belonging to more than one little group that thinks they hold the keys to anything and everything secret. If a guy wants to post on a small spot or a cool spot he fished... have at it. Just don't complain when there are lots of folks there afterwards. If you want to post on something, do it.... its totally your right as a contributing member of the forum. People give you grief, well you have another choice. You can cave to pressure to shut up about it or if you aren't a big fan of folks with no authority over you trying to tell you what to do, flip the virtual finger and tell em where the bear squats. Again... your call. I don't think anyone should be intimidated into not posting... like others have said, totally defeats the purpose of the forum as far as I'm concerned. If you can't catch fish in a crowd, then are you really that great of a fisherman anyway? :lol: If you like to share, share, and if you like to think you're part of some secret info society, then you're kidding yourself. Research and persistence will do a lot for you with regard to finding out info... it doesn't all get burned out here in the open, although this topic kinda gives me the itch. Of course, I'm a pretty obstinate ******* so I'm not a fan of being put under some fictitious gag order over something as silly as who finds out about what water via forum information. We might need to start limiting what can be said in PM's next because I'm here to tell you... figure out who knows what or even just act like you know what is what and even for a noob to the "secret spot" crew.... info starts flowing like its going out of style. I think lots of people want to share, have lots of things to say but are so afraid of this ridiculous verbal hammer some folks like to hold over their head that they never say anything and don't ever really take advantage of what this forum is really here for. :?


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

This reminds me of another fishing board in Utah that used to post reports (years ago). They had wonderful information that helped me learn a lot about fishing, conservation, service, and opened my eyes to trophy fisheries in the state (I practice catch and release only, so I wasn't taking "THEIR" precious resource). Alas, they wanted to keep the info secret among their little group of friends (many of them were well connected....DWR, etc.) and decided to stop all posting of reports. You could only request info on a location and hope that somebody responded. Greedy ________.

Yes, the DWR hides a lot of information that our taxpayer dollars are used to collect. Do you see them post the electroshocking/ fish survey data on the internet? I bet you could get the data by becoming one of their friends or maybe going into a regional office and asking (not sure on that one). Maybe I would need a FOIA request to get the data? =) 

I hope this forum never gets to the point of the other forum.....of not posting reports. That will be the day I stop contributing or visiting as well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> What you are supposed to do is post reports like Christopher30. Example........Hot fishing action at Ash Creek Res. for 20"+ rainbows, this one was caught from the shore using powerbait. :wink: :wink:


Something like this should *never* be reported !!!! _O\

It would probably have been okay, except for that word p-o-w-e-r-b-a-i-t...... _/O _/O

Lets kick him in the junk !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfish4thrills said:


> Alas, they wanted to keep the info secret among their little group of friends (many of them were well connected....DWR, etc.) and decided to stop all posting of reports. You could only request info on a location and hope that somebody responded. Greedy ________.


Thats basically the heart of the matter.... the secret spot... not a big deal. I think everyone should have a spot they consider their little honey hole because it creates confidence that you can apply elsewhere. The non existant, yet somehow self imposed sense of "entitlement" created by some when they find a spot with good fishing is what causes the problem because they don't want anyone else to take what they think is theirs.... when it really has belonged to everyone all along. Its simple... if you want to post, post. If you don't, then don't, but don't burn up some angler who is excited to share their experience with other folks just because you don't want other people catching your fish... thats just ridiculous.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

If someone posts on your secret spot, just don't call them a "Dolt". It might trigger events that cause the forum to get shut down.  LOL


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont think that anybody here is saying that its "Their" spot. Yes it is public ground and it is public resources , but........... What they dont know wont hurt them right??? If somebody wants to get on here & blab about a awesome day of fishing they have had, on a smaller water, let them have at it, but you cant expect everyone to want to do that. Come on Riley  , you saying that you dont have ANY spots for fishing, duck hunting, deer or whatever that you would prefer the least amount of people possible know about it? Its all public right?? :lol: 

Im all for people getting out & finding these spots for THEMSELVES, but dont expect me to tell them there are fish right here and right there, and usually ducks/geese sitting here on this pond. How do you think your favorite rivers and lakes would change if people started posting pics of easy big fish that can be caught?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> i agree with most of what has been said, but it is too bad that giving a nice report is deterred by always having to worry about who will find out the secret spots. i also agree about how there just arent that many places around that are an actual secret, but maybe what is known about a particular place is the real secret.
> for example, i have come across many different cool little bodies of water while duck hunting and scouting for my hunts, but never knew what was in them.
> come to find out, i was passing up lakes with trophy tiger trout, tiger muskies, etc.
> a little research on my part, with some pm's and respectful questions, helped me to figure out some awesome lakes with near record fish.
> anyway, this is a good topic, and i like what has been said. keep it going ya'll


I had a thought on this dedicated. If you want to find tigers (trout or muskie), check the stocking reports. I haven't ever caught one, never really targeted them - maybe someday. Stocking reports must be a form of hotspotting :wink:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> What you are supposed to do is post reports like Christopher30. Example........Hot fishing action at Ash Creek Res. for 20"+ rainbows, this one was caught from the shore using powerbait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, now you understand........ That's me always posting about my 20" fish. I don't consider anything "my resource" for all you defensive idiots, but the point is i catch fish in places where i prefer to be by myself. I don't need a bunch of forum dopes to say "hey chris, nice job on those fish" or "you're the man". I just don't get a high off of that. Yes riverrat, only the best of us can fish through a crowd of boats and catch more and bigger fish than anyone else around. So if you're calling me out, look back through my posts and find my fishlake macks post from last june. I made a return trip after that to find three times as many boats and all of them were fishing where i said i was fishing. So nothing wrong with a little unfriendly competition, we caught three more big fish to everyone elses zero. You wouldn't tell somebody where you shoot your big deer every year would you? I don't need to tell people the fishing is hot, word will proliferate on it's own without me beating my chest about how many big fish i catch.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > If you put up a post about some "secret water" of yours, it wont be secret for long. Next thing you know more people will show up, fishing quality will go down and we all know that with the increase in people, there will be a increase in trash.
> ...


Hogwash, Folklore & **** on this. Everything he said is true 90% of the time. I have tracked some of this since 2001. That's just 8 years. I have seen spots that I don't go to anymore because of reporting. I used to write letters to a few outdoor editors in a neighboring state about articles they had written. Actually had one write me back 3 years later and said he wished he hadn't written the article. Major waters have at it- most are put and take fisheries and that's what they are maintained for. Others I just don't understand the reasons for reporting.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

There are many places that I WILL never write a report on. I make my living guiding, so for me to tell everyone about ABC creek and take someone from out of state who just spent a few hundred dollard for me to take them would be stupid. I fish the backcountry streams for the experience as well as the quality of fish. The last thing I need to to tell everyonethat XYZ creek is on fire and golden stones are coming off everywhere. Then, the next day I pull up, and there are 6 cars parked there. The person I am guiding is going to have a bad experience. Small streams aren't like lakes and reservoirs. If someone goes through and fishes it thoroughly, it is done for the day. Places like the provo and the Weber I could care less, but definitely not many small streams.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found the #1 killer of good, small, fishing holes is Roughin' it Outdoors and other local TV outdoor shows. I believe that those shows do far more harm than good, and far more harm than these forums ever could (and yes, even though you can't remember, they do shows on some small waters, not only Flaming Gorge or Strawberry).

After they have done a show on some lesser known areas, I have seen the areas under heavy, heavy pressure. I know of one lake in particular that I have fished for years in which a car couldn't get there easily and it was an unmarked road, etc. After the show was done, the road was dozed and smoothed so a car could easily get there and fish signs were posted showing where the lake road is located. The second to last time I was there, I saw 3 groups of bait huckers. (It is artificial lures only with length restriction). This all happened after the TV expose. Thank you Roughin' it Outdoors!!!! I have seen this happen on at least 3 other smaller waters (that I won't even hint at now) over the last few years.

They should not do a single TV show on places that have special regulations! Too many people ignore the regs. I usually only fish areas with special regs, and I see people poaching almost every time I am at any of them. Ya, I could call the DWR if there was phone coverage at the lakes (which is usually not the case).


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I still don't understand it after reading many of the posts here- It's not that technuiques or other things should be gaurded - they should be shared. I'm all for showing somebody something they don't know, haven't seen or understand and I certainly am in line trying to find that same stuff out for myself. It's the reporting of locations that baffle me. All the well know lakes and rivers are fine and many other places but there are places that one should go find for themselves. I can't count how many times I hiked miles to get nada- find nada but it was an experience. Then again I can't count how many times I drove and hiked miles and found what I was looking for. To me that's part of the whole deal, catching fish isn't the whole picture but when everything falls into place because you did the leg work it sure is sweet. And don't say someone had to tell you to look there first. Yeah they did- many times it was pouring thru pamphlets from the DWR of different states, or looking at maps and making educated assumptions about drainages - just part of the deal that I enjoy. I have been PM'd and no one who did can say I didn't give them info they could use but I didn't post it for all to see, you have to be willing to do something. I enjoy the forum idea just don't believe that reporting about fragile systems is part of it. What I have over many of you (not all of you)
is that I've been doing the hiking and looking since I came to this state and that was in 72- age is on my side- at least for another 10 or so years.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> *What I have over many of you (not all of you) is that I've been doing the hiking and looking since I came to this state and that was in 72- age is on my side- at least for another 10 or so years*.


THAT is what you have over the other folks who get so touchy about small spots when they're posted about by the somebody who probably doesn't know better. And yeah Chris30, the "its MY spot" crap is way too common amonst those that think they have some sort of secret that nobody else knows whether you want to admit it or not.... trust me, I've run into that nonsense now because I know about some places that don't get posted anywhere... The way I hear people talk about it almost makes me wish I didn't know about them because I'm so sick of the elitist bulls**t that goes with being "in the know". :roll: There is far too much I'm gonna get mine attitude around here by guys who think they know whats what when there is always somebody else who already knows about it, has fished it first, etc.

Perfect example is one of the latest spots I was dished info on.... called a buddy of mine because I figured he'd know the spot I was talking about... yep, right away he was shocked I DIDN'T know... said he'd have told me a long time ago if he had known I wasn't in the loop. Thats why I admire that particular person... he doesn't have the "secret spot" chip on his shoulder... like the rest of these people that seem to think they're the "secret" police. Give me a **** break.... Packfish is the only one I've heard that is doing it right... hiking in and putting in effort that most folks won't make and thats what keeps his spot on the DL... not that nobody else knows about it, just that he has to put in effort to make it work for him. Most folks are just so hard up for a cookie or a gold star on their forehead that they have to try and hide just about anywhere they fish because they're worried somebody might find out about their "spot" and they don't want to lose that label of being one of the guys in on the new secret... its ridiculous... what are we in 3rd grade or something? Seriously..... 

What most of these folks that do the whole PM info thing don't realize is that people talk so whether you post your spot or tell somebody in a PM, eventually so and so is going to tell their pal who they KNOW won't say anything and the word spreads.... and eventually just as many people know about it as if they had just posted a report in the first place. I guess in a sarcastic kind of way, their naivete' with regard to "keeping it under wraps" is kinda funny... or pitiful, depending on how you look at it. Word will spread, there are no secrets so giving people a ration of crap about it when somebody lets something slip is pretty much pointless and defeats the purpose of any of the forums we all participate in anyway.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't get it RR77....is it bad to keep a secret? Is it good to keep a secret. Is it good or bad to share a secret? Should we call a buddy or earn and learn the hard way? Or, just not go fishing? 
I don't get it.. :?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

If I may vote please .
Vote = just not go fishing? 
Thank U


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Word will spread, there are no secrets *so giving people a ration of crap about it when somebody lets something slip* is pretty much pointless and defeats the purpose of any of the forums we all participate in anyway.


I think maybe that is the heart of the issue. Should people have "their" secrets, yes...but when they realize that others know, or even post about it then they shouldn't be angry at that person. Maybe some crap can be shoveled if you specifically ask someone not to post the name of the place-or you just tell someone about a place and ask them to keep it underwraps and in a couple days you see a post from them about it. But even then, you made a choice to share some info, and other people will make their choices-no reason to get your panties in a bunch over it.

There is plenty of great fishing in Utah that everyone can share, but there are also sensitive waters that should be left unadulterated by our electronic means (tv, internet, or even telephones.) Those are the special places that you find sometime out on a trek, or when searching for them that you shouldn't necessarily hurry back to tell everyone and their dogs (no offense to Leaky :wink: ) about the great time you had.


----------



## 1aDayValtrax (May 23, 2009)

As for RIVERRAT77, you are the biggest HYPOCRIT ever. No wonder your upset, you have never caught a fish over 15 inches until you found out about that "Secret Spot". Most of you dont know what fishery he is talking about, unfortunatly I do....This particular lake i have fished for a long time, ever since......Well i wont go into those details! Anyways when I use to fish this fishery on a weekend I would normal see maybe 1 other vehicle there. This past month I went 3 times and each trip there were 10-15 vehicles. 3 different groups of people I talked to said they heard from this forum from Riverrat. The main reason I joined. A 4th person told me they heard from this forum as well. 

Now I dont care about all the people fishing there, mainly because I have no control over it. I just asked them how they heard out of curiousity because I have never seen that many people there. 
But for Riverrat to call people out on ethics is ridiculous considering he has NON.. Every thing he has said in this thread is contradicting himself....Oh yeah riverrat, nice recomdations there too. Berkly Gulp, Berkly gulp is scented and that fishery is a artificial only. I guess the name RAT fits you perfect...

NUFF SAID


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

1aDayValtrax said:


> *I was debation whether or not I should join this Network after lurking for a long long time, and now I wish I didnt. The reason I didnt want to was because all the ethical queers on here, and after reading this thread I was right again.*
> 
> As for RIVERRAT77, you are the biggest HYPOCRIT ever. No wonder your upset, you have never caught a fish over 15 inches until you found out about that "Secret Spot". Most of you dont know what fishery he is talking about, unfortunatly I do....This particular lake i have fished for a long time, ever since......Well i wont go into those details! Anyways when I use to fish this fishery on a weekend I would normal see maybe 1 other vehicle there. This past month I went 3 times and each trip there were 10-15 vehicles. 3 different groups of people I talked to said they heard from this forum from Riverrat. The main reason I joined. A 4th person told me they heard from this forum as well.
> 
> ...


You want out?? You got it !!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Give him a chance, viewtopic.php?f=62&t=16902&p=191763#p191763 he sounds like he has something to say, but can we lock this thread?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

1aDayValtrax....consider this a warning. Only one warning is given.

This is not a place to slam our member's, if you have some information and reports you would like to share, we will gladly read them and perhaps comment on them. But, after reading you're first post, I don't know if it would be worth the effort.


----------



## 1aDayValtrax (May 23, 2009)

I was just upset at this riverrat character I apoligize for hurting anyones feeling. It was not my intentions to "slam" anyone... In my 55 years fishing I have seen some of Utah greatest waters get ruined and frankley it upsets me although there is nothing no one can do.
I am more than happy to share my reports, matter fact I am headed to the lake Riverrats Secret place tomorrow. i will be than happy to post a detailed report with pics


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to non-lurker status 1aDayValtrax. Since you've been here for awhile, even without posting, you likely know the rules. In another thread you made the following statement:



1aDayValtrax said:


> At times I might seem a little malicious, i am what I am....


Honestly, I'm happy that you signed up; it sounds like you have a lot to share, and from that we'll all benefit. On the other hand, "malicious" is definitely not a characteristic that's going to go over big here. We have some lively discussions going on, like this thread, but when things get malicious, the mods will step in, as .45 has already done. Disagree with Riverrat77 all you want, but he's a good guy, a valued forum member, and calling him, or anyone else here, names or throwing less-than-flattering accusations around just isn't going to fly. Doing so usually turns into an avalanche of people getting upset, and then the whole thread falls apart.

Enough said, and the lecture's over. Again, welcome to the forum, and sorry for the rough beginning. I'm looking forward to hearing more from you. :wink:

Thanks!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Welcome to non-lurker status 1aDayValtrax. Since you've been here for awhile, even without posting, you likely know the rules.


As do I.... even the unspoken ones. And I'll call this guy what he is.... A LIAR. Thats right fellas, a flat out liar. If he wants, I'll tell him to his lyin face. I've spoken to very few people about spots I've been given info about, mostly the same people that dished the info in the first place with a couple trustworthy exceptions. For this jerkoff to say he heard from three groups of folks about a particular "secret" spot from me.... well, bullsh*t. I can't say I've talked fishing with enough people since I was at any fishing spot this year to even make three groups, let alone three groups of people about any one spot. Hypocrite my ass.... this guy is full of ****. Welcome to the forum, next time you decide to call somebody out, you friggin idiot, get your **** facts straight before bringing that pile of BS about something you know jack **** about. Nice attempt at fingering me for outing your spot.... you might want to take that up with the people posting articles about unmentionable places on the forum.... when was the last time you saw your place named by me on the forum? As a matter of fact, when Nortah and I fished together, crowds were mentioned as being noticed by lots of folks before I ever even fished this particular place.... so bite me, I had nothing to do with any of that. Let me know when you find that post where I mentioned your spot *******. :roll:

Something else this loser has bass ackwards is that I'm not the one questioning people about spouting off on "secret spots". My point is clearly that there are no secret spots... when you think you've got one, you need to realize that pretty much everywhere is mentioned in text somewhere and that somebody else has already mentioned your spot or fished it at one time or another. If anything, I'd imagine people would be questioning me about my ethics because of my lack of belief in secrecy being effective, not the other way around... For the record... the last time I fished with GULP minnows, which are clearly bait?? Over a year ago.... and on the water referred to by this noob, my fish were all caught on a pearl sparkle ZOOM fluke, which is CLEARLY NOT A SCENTED OR EVEN SALTED PLASTIC. Funny that you mention my recommendation and it happens to be a plastic lure I don't even carry with me after a few trial runs last spring. :roll: Get a life loser, you're entirely off base with your accusations. :roll:


----------

